# photo of joburg



## NafisShaikh (Mar 6, 2009)

hi frnds....can anyone send me the photos of joburg city.........pls....


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

city of johannesburg - City in photos


----------



## NafisShaikh (Mar 6, 2009)

*thanks*



Daxk said:


> city of johannesburg - City in photos


many many thanks dear Daxk.....


----------

